# TPF Photo Challenge - March '14 - "Opposites"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"**Opposites"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 








Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,          though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the  silly         thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes          are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an  art        thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within          five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted  as  a        display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to   vote   for      their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one   full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There          are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to   change       that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many   moderators about    this    as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It          is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept    or       reject any image submitted for any reason they deem    appropriate.
All       images must not have been    previously posted to TPF, and ideally     should   be taken during the    challenge month. (The idea is to get folks     out and   thinking about    new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images          can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long   on       their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images          submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or      indications    of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and      copyrights  embedded   in  IEXIF information, etc. count as      identification and such  images  will  be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.





>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "March '14 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it          into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery and voting     process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## jfrabat

I am DEFENETLY participating this month!  I already got one submission ready, but I have some other ideas in mind to submit that may end up looking kewl (of course, they may also come out looking like CRAP!  LOL!).


----------



## Braineack

I have an idea in mind...just need time to set it up.


----------



## astroNikon

I'm still working on my concept for last month ... oh well


----------



## astroNikon

Braineack said:


> I have an idea in mind...just need time to set it up.



you could have one cat facing the camera, and another facing away from the camera !!
with a mirror behind them


----------



## Braineack

it doesn't involve cats.

http://imgace.com/pic/2013/05/cat-in-mirrors-multiplied/


----------



## jfrabat

You know, something has been asked before, but I have yet to get confirmation on; can you submit more than on entry?


----------



## mishele

Just one per person!!


----------



## Braineack

Just sent in mine!


----------



## jfrabat

Braineack said:


> Just sent in mine!



I have option 1 ready, but I want to try something else first before I decide which one I send in...  after all, we only get one shot at this, right?!



mishele said:


> Just one per person!!



Felipe


----------



## minicoop1985

I actually made an attempt last month, but the film's still out for development. Oh joy. I need to do my own...


----------



## robbins.photo

Braineack said:


> it doesn't involve cats.
> 
> cat in mirrors multiplied | ImgAce



Then how "creative" could it possibly be?  Sheesh.  Doesn't involve cats.


----------



## astroNikon

robbins.photo said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't involve cats.
> 
> cat in mirrors multiplied | ImgAce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how "creative" could it possibly be?  Sheesh.  Doesn't involve cats.
Click to expand...

probably involves gorillas


----------



## LarryLomona

Bacon. Raw & Cooked


----------



## Braineack

No *animals* were harmed in the making of my march challenge.


----------



## robbins.photo

LarryLomona said:


> Bacon. Raw & Cooked



Perfect.  Broccoli wrapped in bacon and deep fat fried.  Art!

Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfrabat

Mine has been sent...  And very few cats were harmed in the process of making th shot.


----------



## astroNikon

jfrabat said:


> Mine has been sent...  And very few cats were harmed in the process of making th shot.


I'm gonna have to change my shot idea
The cats keep jumping out of the blender before I get a chance to put the lid on ...

off to another idea ...    j/k


----------



## Braineack

On the fourm I admin, we have an infraction for: feline disrespect.  You would have recieved this infraction.


----------



## jfrabat

Braineack said:


> On the fourm I admin, we have an infraction for: feline disrespect.  You would have recieved this infraction.



What's the cost of the infraction? 2 mice and a bird?


----------



## Braineack

jfrabat said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the fourm I admin, we have an infraction for: feline disrespect.  You would have recieved this infraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the cost of the infraction? 2 mice and a bird?
Click to expand...


more like tar and feathers!


----------



## jfrabat

Hey, Mishelle, can I make a proposal?  How about if a new thread is created with the winner picture for each Challenge?  Then maybe at the end of the year the best of all the challenge winners can be voted on?  Just a thought...


----------



## mishele

We can try to do that.


----------



## Braineack

there is no try...


----------



## mishele

Know your place, friend. I said TRY.

Hehe


----------



## xj0hnx

Hopefully I remembered to actually attach a picture this month


----------



## jfrabat

mishele said:


> Know your place, friend. I said TRY.
> 
> Hehe


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

I'll get it up tonight!!


----------



## minicoop1985

mishele said:


> I'll get it up tonight!!



She said it, therefore that IS what she said.


----------



## Braineack

mishele said:


> I'll get it up tonight!!


----------

